# Best Mulches To Use In The Vegetable Garden



## Cool_Garden_Things (Sep 24, 2009)

I do a lot of garden work for other people and I have noticed that putting the mulch on at least 3 inches thick(but don't drown the base of your plant with it)reduces weeding time like 100% compared to just 2 inches of mulch! The thicker the better!
GartenGrl


----------



## Pamela1 (Jul 6, 2012)

Would like to know is copper is safe for vegetable garden to kill/ prevent fungus.

Also, are pine needles safe for the veg garden?

Thanks,
Pamela


----------

